# Wiring Order Switcher/Looper with LED ring 3PDT



## Jbanks (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi all,

A few months back, I built my first order switcher/looper based on a schematic that was shared here. Works great to have 2 loops I can turn off and on and switch the order as well. The only downside is that this doesn't have any LED's or power as it is just the 3x 3PDT's wired to the jacks. 

I've bought a red LED ring 3PDT, a green LED ring 3PDT and a red/green LED ring 3PDT. I also bought 2 d-boards from PedalPCB for the single color switches. My question: what would a wiring diagram look like for 2 single color rings using the PedalPCB d boards using a bi-color ring LED for the switch in the middle? I know that I'll have to wire up power and resistors for the LED rings, but not so sure on how to wire the switch and LED mini legs on the 3PDT. 

Much thanks, I think this will be a much improved pedal once I can tell which loop is first vs. second based on the LED lights. 

James


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 30, 2020)

Any luck on this? I was dreaming of a similar idea - I was thinking it'd have to involve a 4PDT for the order switcher?


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 30, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Any luck on this? I was dreaming of a similar idea - I was thinking it'd have to involve a 4PDT for the order switcher?


Not yet, I’ve been swamped with other projects but would like to start working on this soon to try it out. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## PoppaAdat (Jan 7, 2021)

I was just about to post a topic with this same question except I was just going to use LED's, not illuminated switches. Did you make any more headway on this since you posted it?


----------



## Jbanks (Jan 10, 2021)

PoppaAdat said:


> I was just about to post a topic with this same question except I was just going to use LED's, not illuminated switches. Did you make any more headway on this since you posted it?


No I haven’t had much time to try it yet. I’ll keep you posted.


----------

